# This is my skincare collection



## Lisheous (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm going to be 50 years old very soon. I have tried all kinds of of anti-aging products and still searching. So far I like Elysee and Dr. Graf. from the Home Shopping Network.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 29, 2005)

That's lots of stuff! Any other brands you use other than the ones you mention above?


----------



## Lisheous (Nov 29, 2005)

Yes, for my exfoliants, I use Paula's Choice, Glycolic Solutions and cleanser's from MD Formualtions and Merle Norman. I use Lancome's mask too. I have Cellex-C and Skinceuticals vitamin C skincare for aging skin. I usually alternate from week to week, depends how my skin feels. I have more skincare in my bathroom cabinets, I have stocked up on alot, so that I can concentrate on getting more MAC makeup. LOL!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 29, 2005)

I so wish I could afford MD Formulations & Skinceuticals, as I'd try more of their products if I could! I do have MD Form total protector face & body sunscreen spf 30. It's great because it isn't greasy and doesn't leave an icky white cast on your skin.


----------



## Lisheous (Nov 29, 2005)

If you send an email to the Dermadoctor, they will send you some nice size samples of Cellex-C and Skinceuticals if you request. The MD Formulation's site will also send you a bunch of samples too if you request through customer service, including free shipping.


----------



## miz_becki (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lisheous* 
_If you send an email to the Dermadoctor, they will send you some nice size samples of Cellex-C and Skinceuticals if you request. The MD Formulation's site will also send you a bunch of samples too if you request through customer service, including free shipping._

 

I hope I look like you when Im 50! wow


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miz_becki* 
_I hope I look like you when Im 50! wow_

 
I know, she looks great doesn't she?

Hi Lisheous, here is a link to a post on my blog so you get an idea of what is in my bathroom!

http://www.snarkattack.info/?p=28

I love lists, sometimes better than pictures (if I can visualise the list in 'real' form).


----------



## jasper17 (Dec 5, 2005)

That is an amazing collection!


----------

